# Using Uber Eats Earnings Forecasts



## ryan1986 (8 mo ago)

Has anyone had success using the Uber Eats Earnings Forecasts, the bar graphs showing “earning trends” in each delivery area?

For me, they always show peak earnings potential between 4 pm and 8 pm, especially on weekends. I also get notifications about high demand in my Uber inbox, and there are 1.2x promotions…

But, these are usually the slowest time of the day for me… I have a steady pace of orders from about 1 pm - 4 pm, then I get almost nothing from 4 - 8 pm even waiting outside the most popular Uber Eats places, and then I start getting orders again from about 8 pm to midnight?

Do these earning forecasts not account for the number of delivery drivers working? Are these simply showing order volumes instead of potential earnings for drivers?

For me I feel like they are almost opposite… the high bars at dinner on weekends mean there are gonna be lots of drivers so the order pace is gonna slow down. I get more orders more consistently on weekdays during non-peak hours, exactly opposite of the Earnings Forecast.

I haven’t been able to find much discussion of them anywhere, and I am wondering if anyone has figured them out.

Are these Earning Forecasts or “high demand” messages useful tools for anyone?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I suspect that they are just looking at the number of orders they are getting in from customers and putting out lots of carrots to get drivers to cover the deliveries.

Baring something weird, i would expect more orders from during the 4pm to 8 pm timeframe.

I think you nailed on the head that their earnings forecasts are showing uber's total business not what drivers are making. It sounds to me like there's too many drivers online at peak hours.


----------



## ryan1986 (8 mo ago)

.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

The reason for the slow down is because of more drivers at those peak hours and Uber is just showing how busy they are with the hope more ants will be out there so they can deliver the food quick and cheap…


----------

